# Chickpea needs a loving home



## memriam (Aug 6, 2007)

Our 7 week old feral pigeon needs a warm loving home in the new york area.
He is very tame and friendly. We would like an indoor outdoor home if possible, but willing to have either. We need a home that would allow a rare visit if the kids miss him too much. Thank-you.


----------



## Kyrist (Jun 29, 2007)

hi im in the central new york area and was looking for a companion pigeon so the home would be indoors and the kids would be more than welcome. where abouts in new york are you?


----------

